# What breeds are we?



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

I know some and I can post pics of the others but yep


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

The black and white is a barred rock the Afro is a polish


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

2rain said:


> The black and white is a barred rock the Afro is a polish


I know those lol figures


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

2rain said:


> The black and white is a barred rock the Afro is a polish


If you look at the comb of the barred one closely then you can tell that it doesn't have a single comb. I would think that it was a Dominique.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I see a Campine, a Dark Brahma maybe, Polish, and a Buff Orpington. It's to blurry to know for sure though.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> If you look at the comb of the barred one closely then you can tell that it doesn't have a single comb. I would think that it was a Dominique.


Thank you for that I was gonna say barred rocks are pretty but they aren't rare


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Thank you for that I was gonna say barred rocks are pretty but they aren't rare


You're welcome.  It's a Dominique as far as I know. I don't know of any other rose combed barred chickens.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

The one in the last photo looks like a sicilian buttercup with that double comb. The coloring is spot on for that breed as well.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

blblanchard said:


> The one in the last photo looks like a sicilian buttercup with that double comb. The coloring is spot on for that breed as well.


I originally thought it was a EE because of its green legs. Do Sicilian Buttercups have green legs? I thought they had yellow, but I don't know alot about that breed.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> I originally thought it was a EE because of its green legs. Do Sicilian Buttercups have green legs? I thought they had yellow, but I don't know alot about that breed.


I don't know which leg color is correct, but I have seen green and slate.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

blblanchard said:


> I don't know which leg color is correct, but I have seen green and slate.


I just looked it up. They do have those colored legs. My bad.


----------

